# Sharia Law at the Arab Festival 2009, Dearborn, MI



## Sven (Jul 16, 2009)

This is an amazing video.

[video=youtube;fEPod-hxD7g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fEPod-hxD7g[/video]


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jul 16, 2009)

That's old news here...


----------



## Sven (Jul 16, 2009)

Sorry for posting old news. I tried to check to see if this had been posted before. Oh well.


----------



## Southern Twang (Jul 16, 2009)

So what are we going to do stop the spread of Islam? Especially (1) if Muslims outright reject the Gospel and (2) if they are intent on being hostile. I don't want Dearborn, MI to be typical of the U.S. someday.


----------



## ChristianHedonist (Jul 16, 2009)

Southern Twang said:


> So what are we going to do stop the spread of Islam? Especially (1) if Muslims outright reject the Gospel and (2) if they are intent on being hostile. I don't want Dearborn, MI to be typical of the U.S. someday.



The only effective solution to the spread of Islam is preaching the Gospel in love, and living in such a way that reflects the glorious grace of God that we have been made partakers of through the Gospel.


----------



## Southern Twang (Jul 16, 2009)

ChristianHedonist said:


> Southern Twang said:
> 
> 
> > So what are we going to do stop the spread of Islam? Especially (1) if Muslims outright reject the Gospel and (2) if they are intent on being hostile. I don't want Dearborn, MI to be typical of the U.S. someday.
> ...



I don't think it is the only solution, though it is the most ideal. We need a back up plan just in case we find ourselves on the defensive (i.e. for freedom or even for our lives). 

If worst comes to worst, we should drive them out of the land.


----------



## Idelette (Jul 16, 2009)

I never saw this video before, so thanks for sharing! Dearborn is actually where Tim and Anna Phillips went to do outreach among Muslims! Praise God that they were able to go there!


----------



## Grimmson (Jul 16, 2009)

Southern Twang said:


> ChristianHedonist said:
> 
> 
> > The only effective solution to the spread of Islam is preaching the Gospel in love, and living in such a way that reflects the glorious grace of God that we have been made partakers of through the Gospel.
> ...



I do not think we as Christians should be militant; that is the role of are own government. The only way for us to combat this problem is to continue with the normal means of government and by doing what God has ordained us to do through prayer and proclamation.


----------



## Confessor (Jul 16, 2009)

Is it just me, or did the main guy doing the video exaggerate a few things? I mean, it is clear that the Muslims were being too oppressive in regards to the cameras, but I'm not sure it was appropriate to call it "assault."

In any case, I can imagine this occurring on an amplified level (if Muslims were to gain more power), in which case the video very accurately represents the dangers of Sharia Law, even if in seed form.


----------



## Southern Twang (Jul 16, 2009)

Joshua said:


> If _anybody_ aggresses or our family against us unjustly we may defend ourselves. It doesn't matter if they're Muslim, Buddhist, etc. _What_ they are is utterly irrelevant as to what we may do in self defense, otherwise we must embrace the converse idea that crimes should somehow be _more_ punishable because we attach the label _hate_ crimes on to it.



I agree when it comes to self defense, but can we stop this situation before it comes to this? In this situation, it is possible that Islam is spreading (growing) and could eventually lead to Christians being oppressed. I want to know if we can avert this worst case scenario from happening. Saying that we will preach the Gospel and let God work in their hearts is not a sufficient answer. It is absolutely the first step we take, but shouldn't be the last.


----------



## matt01 (Jul 16, 2009)

I saw this on Jihad Watch. Check it out, interesting stuff... This isn't really an example of Sharia; it is just poorly trained/ill-informed security guards, overstepping their boundaries.



Southern Twang said:


> If worst comes to worst, we should drive them out of the land.



It is reasonable to assume that not everyone who reads these boards (even the private forums) is your _friend_. Be careful what you write.


----------



## Southern Twang (Jul 16, 2009)

Grimmson said:


> Southern Twang said:
> 
> 
> > ChristianHedonist said:
> ...



Now we are getting somewhere: the government. How should our government get involved? Should Christians vote for a policy that restricts freedom of religion? 

I strictly want to be proactive and not reactive.


----------



## JML (Jul 16, 2009)

*Romans 12:18*
If it be possible, *as much as lieth in you*, live peaceably with all men.

Put some of this in bold so that I am not accused of being a pacifist.


----------



## Southern Twang (Jul 16, 2009)

Joshua said:


> Southern Twang said:
> 
> 
> > Joshua said:
> ...



In no way do I want to pre-emptively strike anyone. I am merely trying to stimulate thinking because all I am getting is "preach the Gospel" and that's it. God may have other means and intentions.

To say that Christians are to be on the defensive is wrong. Sorry, but I ain't one to wait for the first punch. That being said, I want to explore ways of preventing violence before it comes to my back yard. Please do not misread me, I'm not looking for a fight. I want to have peace with all men.


----------



## Confessor (Jul 16, 2009)

Southern Twang said:


> In no way do I want to pre-emptively strike anyone. I am merely trying to stimulate thinking because all I am getting is "preach the Gospel" and that's it. God may have other means and intentions.
> 
> To say that Christians are to be on the defensive is wrong. Sorry, but I ain't one to wait for the first punch. That being said, I want to explore ways of preventing violence before it comes to my back yard. Please do not misread me, I'm not looking for a fight. I want to have peace with all men.



Perhaps a good distinction to make might be between pursuing non-violent political options that would remove the plausibility of Sharia Law, and personally driving Muslim peoples outside America?

If I am not mistaken, Dewey seems to be striving for something more similar to the former than the latter. This is proactive, but not unbiblically violent.


----------



## Grimmson (Jul 16, 2009)

I think we also need to be careful that we don’t go over board in focusing on the political and negate our responsibility to do evangelism. A balance must be struck, and is one lacking in many of our churches. One of the reason why many "godly Civil Magistrate" is because the church is not doing it's job to proclaim God truth to them and afterwards disciple them, including if issues come up perform church discpline in some form or another.


----------

